# reuse richtig verwenden wie ?



## Christian13 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo Freunde des Angelsports !
Hab mir mal eine kleine Reuse gekauft eil ich diese Art des Angelns auch mal porobieren möchte . Ich werde sie in meinem 200x50 meter großem privatteich austesten .. 
jetzt habe ich folgene Fragen .. 
1) Kann ich mit der Reuse alle Fischarten fangen ? (Zb auch hechte ? 
2) Was muss ich in die Reuse als Köder geben ? (Zb für aal , hecht ..) 
3)Warum funktioniert die reuse überhaupt ? Könnte mir vorstellen das die fische doch auch wieder nch drausen schwimmen oder ? 
4) Wo soll ich sie auslegen (Teich hat viel kraut ..aber auch eiige tiefe freie stellen ) 

Freue mich über antworten !!


----------



## Endmin (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: reuse richtig verwenden wie ?*

hallo,

eigentlich braucht man eine Sondergenehmigung wenn man mit einer Reuse fischen will, aber da es sich um ein Privatsee handelt, könnte es auch anderes sein.

Einfach ein paar Tote Köderfische oder Würmer im Damenstrumpf.....

Was man fängt... das bleibt die Überraschung. Aber eher Aale denke Ich.

Auslegen bei einer Krautkante oder neben einem Krautfeld.

gruß Tim


----------



## Christian13 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: reuse richtig verwenden wie ?*

Okay Danke ! 
Geht das auch ohne Strumpf wozu ist der Strumpf da ?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: reuse richtig verwenden wie ?*

damit die würmer nicht durch die Maschen der Reuse schlupfen und weg sind


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: reuse richtig verwenden wie ?*

wieso Reuse ne " Art des Angelns " ???
Art Beute zu machen evtl aber mit Angeln hat das doch absolut nix zu tun #d
ich hab zwar auch ne Köderfischreuse. aber ne "richtige" Reuse auslegen würd ich nie


----------



## ttpaw (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: reuse richtig verwenden wie ?*

Ich hab in letzter Zeit öfter meine beiden Köfi-Reusen im Teich,
um einen Überblick zu bekommen, was alles vorhanden ist.
Ist schon sehr interessant, was da reinschwimmt.

Dank der Reuse, wissen wir nun, dass wir Blaubandbärblinge im Teich
haben, :-( ... und ein immenser Schleienbestand vorhanden ist - leider wie es ausssieht aber verbuttet.

Köder? Gar nichts,- Rotfedern und Schleien schwimmen da so rein.
Allerdings macht es sich schon immens bemerkbar, ob ich die Reusen
3 oder 5m vom Ufer auslege. Da beginnt bei uns ne Steilkante und
zu tief bringt da keinen Erfolg.


----------



## feko (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: reuse richtig verwenden wie ?*

Ist doch gut-so kannst du die verbuttenden Schleien schonend rausfangen und vill umsiedeln-
besser als mit ner Angel.
Werde ich mir auch zulegen-is einfach schonend und unkompliziert.
vg


----------



## esgof (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: reuse richtig verwenden wie ?*

moin
ich hatte schon einige arten von fisch in reusen drin.
auch schon maln hecht von ca 40 cm da schwimmt wirklich fast alles rein.du brauchst keine köder auslegen die schwimmen von alleine dort rein und finden dann den ausgang nicht mehr oder so ähnlich.
vom aal hörte ich das sie wenn es an einen hindernis kommt nicht nach oben schwimmt sondern an dem hindernis entlang und landet in der reuse.

aber das ganze hat mit angeln nichts zu tun wenn doch ist es wirklich die langeweiligste die es gibt.
gruß esgof


----------

